
Nvidia learned to make realistic faces - kalimatas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIVU8UuHPKI&feature=youtu.be
======
ssr145
They should implement on fifa, they need help with the smiles.

~~~
just_myles
I think all sports games need it.

